# Cream of Tartar as an anti-microbial agent on bacon



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2019)

Anyone ever hear of this practice? I talked to an old timer this afternoon and he said they use to dip country hams and bacon in a solution of water and cream of tartar (Potasium bitartate) as an antimicrobial agent on dry cured meats like bacon and hams. This helped to keep the mold growth down and act as a slight tenderizing agent on bacon. Says it also helped the smoke adhere and penetrate better but could not explain why......


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 24, 2019)

New one to me, but I'm not well educated on country hams.  Only eaten Tennessee country ham which was way too salty to me 35 years ago and since then my salt tolerance is waaay lower.  Not HBP issue, but simply my palate and further modified by my HBP wife.

I know that Virginia and Carolina's (maybe more regions, too) hams got a treatment including Borax (sodium borate).  Didn't know why so a google search tonight and reading from reputable sources (extension services) it was a fly repellent?. OK

Both products are acidic so some tenderizing may occur.

Are country hams in your local as heavily salted "threw", meaning bone deep, as the other regions?

side note.
Country ham nonexistent where I grew up (and now live again), but dried (chipped) beef is popular.  Also a salted threw product that I am looking to make myself with reduced sodium content.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2019)

Country ham is not a regional thing here in south Louisiana. Very mild winters did not lend to long dry curing times. Lots of bacon and smaller thin cuts of meat that would dry/cure fast....tasso being one of them. We also have sun dried shrimp which is a big thing here.

Interesting about the borax... did not know that...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2019)

But...country ham was known here. It was a major import down the Nachez Trace during the settling of this country. Better conditions making the country hams north....but once made, they traveled well and could withstand the heat here.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2019)

BTW...HBP = High Blood Pressure?????


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 24, 2019)

I think country ham can withstand a nuclear blast. 
OK maybe exaggerating, but walking into a shed in 90 degree temps and hundreds hanging says they are preserved.

Yes sir!
HBP = High Blood Pressure.
HBP is TLA to wife and son both in the medical field.
TLA?  Three Letter Acronym

Never been to Louisiana. Next trip to Florida I want to make a loop through to get a sample of genuine boudin (blanc).  Love liver, but blood is to much ... flavor for me.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2019)

Hit me up when you pass through Baton Rouge....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2019)

BTW, see my sig. Boudin recipe posted.....it's authentic.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 25, 2019)

Mold 600 protects meats from bad molds and has some tenderizing effect...


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 3, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Mold 600 protects meats from bad molds and has some tenderizing effect...


Sorry, forgot to reply to great point Dave.
Yes, it does an excellent job on dry cure such as Italian sausages. Limit of my knowledge on dry cures.

Do you do any dry cures?


----------

